# Equine dentists in Lancashire area



## J1993 (13 October 2014)

I'm based near standish thanks !


----------



## Annie B. (13 October 2014)

Sally Kingsley is superb and covers the North West give her a call her number is easy to find on Google. Sally is a qualified vet as well as EDT so can administer sedative if required and prescribe pain killers and antibiotics so no need to have a vet involved.


----------



## RockinRudolph (13 October 2014)

Sally is lovely, I have used her in the past. I have also used Jess Bradshaw who is much closer to home and easier to arrange an appointment with. She was great with the horses and would definitely recommend her ...

http://www.jessequinedentist.co.uk


----------



## Janovich (20 October 2014)

I recently this year used Jess Bradshaw (she has a website) and was very pleased with the way she conducted herself around my boy and the work done.  I've no hesitation in recommending her to you OP.

She had two other liveries booked in as well as myself at the time and on checking both their mouths out, informed them that their teeth were looking good and re-booked them in for 6 months time.  I was impressed she didn't just 'do them and take the money' if you get my drift!

We're booked in again with her for early next year.


----------

